# Just Sharing...



## Allsmiles7282 (Dec 4, 2007)

...some recent sessions.  Thank goodness I'm done for the Holidays, been really swamped lately.





































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Ajay (Dec 4, 2007)

Great colors and flawless skin!  These are lovely.


----------



## bellacat (Dec 5, 2007)

as always these are gorgeous. I'm a huge fan of your work.


----------



## jols (Dec 5, 2007)

excellent colours and a nice set.

I think the chain on the swing distracts from the pic slightly and the one with the child on the white rug/blanket i would of got rid of the wood floor behind him.


----------



## KristinaS (Dec 5, 2007)

Your work is amazing.


----------



## Deadeye008 (Dec 5, 2007)

Excellent! Love the colors!


----------



## subimatt (Dec 5, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Dec 6, 2007)

Thank you for all the kind words!


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Dec 6, 2007)

I love the first couple of shots......!  great work!


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow, some real standouts in there!  I especially like #1 (the tossed leaves), and #3 (the compo, pose and dof)...not that all the others aren't lovely as well.

(Also, I really like your new avatar!)


----------



## cindyg2024 (Dec 6, 2007)

I absolutely love the first one.  Looks like you really caught her true personality in a fun moment.


----------



## dostagamom (Dec 6, 2007)

The colors are so vivid...I love them!!!


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 6, 2007)

Those are some high-quality shots. Brilliant work. How do you get such good skin tones?


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Dec 6, 2007)

Thank you so so much!



Trenton Romulox said:


> Those are some high-quality shots. Brilliant work. How do you get such good skin tones?


 
Exposure, Exposure, Exposure.  I have learned that getting my exposures dead on is the key!


----------



## emogirl (Dec 7, 2007)

all beautiful shots!  I love when children look like children, not teens, they just grow up so fast!  

excellent exposure, capture and pp on all...#3 is my fave


----------



## AprilRamone (Dec 7, 2007)

I especially  love #1 and #3.  Did you use fill flash for #1?  I often find it hard to get a good picture with such a bright background, and I hate having to carry my flash around.  But, if you used it in that one, I may have to just stop being lazy and do it!


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Dec 7, 2007)

Nope, no flash.  I have one but I RARELY use it.  The little girl was in open shade and the brightness you see is the sun.  I simply metered for her skin and bumped my exposre just a tad.  

**I should note that I use a hand held meter becuase my camera just isn't trustworthy, whie my hndheld is dead on all the time!


----------



## RowmyF (Dec 8, 2007)

amazing!

I love 3 & 4 !


----------



## SwEetAbbOttMeOHmy (Dec 10, 2007)

Wonderful work, I really love that last one her eyes just drew me in. I also like the first one she looks like she's having so much fun. The rest are also great.


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Dec 10, 2007)

SwEetAbbOttMeOHmy said:


> Wonderful work, I really love that last one her eyes just drew me in. I also like the first one she looks like she's having so much fun. The rest are also great.



She is laughing because her 1 yr. old baby brother was sitting at my feet and she was throwing the leaves on him, which he also found funny.  lol.  it was fun.


----------



## crowl31 (Dec 12, 2007)

I can see why you are so busy, your pictures are amazing!!!!

Do you photoshop them or is that straight from the camera?


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Dec 13, 2007)

crowl31 said:


> I can see why you are so busy, your pictures are amazing!!!!
> 
> Do you photoshop them or is that straight from the camera?



I do some things in photoshop (sharpening and tweaking my colors a bit) but a lot of it is done in camera.  The biggest thing to getting great colors and great skin tones is to get your exposure right in camera.  :thumbup:


----------



## crowl31 (Dec 13, 2007)

How do you adjust exposure or make sure it is set correctly.  Sorry if a dumb question, i'm a newbie.


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Dec 13, 2007)

First off, when you are first starting out, I recommend using a handheld meter and using it to get to know your camera.  I used a meter for about my first year and then I learned to judge it by eye.  I shoot with a Canon 5D and my camera is almost a full stop off.  So, I meter in camera and then adjust, but every camera is different.  (I have a backup 30D and it is only 1/2 stop off)

Also, you have to make sure you are metering for the right thing.  I always meter for skin.  A lot of people set their cameras on overall metering and your camera scans the entire frame and gives you an average meter, I have found it to be wrong 99% of the time.  

There are times when I will meter for something other than skin, but 99% of the time that is what I meter and adjust to my taste.   Mostly it takes time, patience, and practice.

HTH!


----------



## AMP (Dec 13, 2007)

I LOVE these! The colors are beautiful. Very nice work.


----------



## crowl31 (Dec 13, 2007)

Allsmiles7282 said:


> First off, when you are first starting out, I recommend using a handheld meter and using it to get to know your camera.


 
Any suggestions on a meter I should purchase?  I'm shooting with an XTI.

Thanks for being so responsive!


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Dec 13, 2007)

crowl31 said:


> Any suggestions on a meter I should purchase?  I'm shooting with an XTI.
> 
> Thanks for being so responsive!



Umm...you just need a simple one that is digital (the old school ones measure in candles and are just hard to use) and measure ambient light (which I believe they all do!).  The one that I have is a digital sekonic that I bought used for less than $100.  (mine is also a flashmeter for my studio stuff)  Try looking on www.keh.com, they sell used stuff and I've bought from them and everything was in great shape!

HTH


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Dec 13, 2007)

These are beautiful - and I LOVE your new avatar pic - too cute. 
I have a ? - what lens(s) did you use?


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Dec 14, 2007)

Whats funny is I have about seven or eight lenses that I paid a lot of money for but the only two I ever use for kids is 50mm 1.4 and my 85mm 1.4.  Occasionally I'll use my 20mm to get a wide shot but very rarely.


----------



## zendianah (Dec 14, 2007)

My favorite is #3!!  The eyes on all of them are just AWESOME!!! Very sharp pics...!


----------

